# Maggette Vs. Kenyon



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

God what i would have paid for them to unleash Maggette on Kenyon, he woulda beat the hell out of him, Kenyon took a cheap shot, Maggette is freaking huge, and quick, Kenyon woulda died...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kenyons a pretty thick dude too.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes no Maggette


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kenyon is fiesty... I'd put all my money on Kmart.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

i am a toronto fan so i will bring a little no bias comment....

Maggette would kill him..he was a track star in highschool and college...and he is probably 1% body fat

Kenyon is just a punk who acts like he is tough..i think Corey would drop him like a sack of dirt


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://hollandsentinel.com/images/110402/50.jpg

Thats Maggette

http://images.usatoday.com/sports/nba/_photos2/2002-06-02-index-martin.jpg

Thats K-Mart


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Maggette would dominate


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn.. That's the last thing we need is Maggs to be suspended!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Kenyon hit Maggete twice, Maggete flailed around like he's never been in a fight in his life. If that fight had continued, Martin would have seriously injured Corey.

Ask the NBA Fastbreak crew, they'll tell you Maggete embarrassed himself.

Simply, some guys are fighters and some guys aren't; Martin is pure fury, Maggete is 220 pounds of teddy bear.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Maggette is freaking huge, and quick,


Absolutely not appropriate at all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's already been a thread closed on the same Maggette vs Martin mess. 

This thread reminds me of the old school-yard argument " My Dad will beat up your Dad" 

Everyone has their own opinion, no one is right, no one is wrong.It's too bad people like to insult your opinions on this board.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

7M3 wow someone takes things a little too personal...so quick to talk crap on the internet..., oh and yes because the NBA Fastbreak people are great fighters themselves, so theyd know what they're talking about


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Kenyon is just a punk who tries to take cheap shots. You notice how he tried to hit him and backed up. That's all he's ever done is take cheap shots, he's not a real man


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Maggette knocked K-Mart's *** on the ground making him look like a little *****.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I won't predict who'll win the tilt, but what a bout that'd be if the two did go at it! These two look like real brawlers, unlike Shaq and Brad Miller (I still remember that sad-looking roundhouse by Shaq, even Shawn Bradley can dodge that :dead: 
Of course I wouldn't want either guys to get hurt, but Maggette and K-Mart are just about the 2 toughest looking atheletes out there, period. Maybe they should bring back celebrity boxing and put these 2 in the ring


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

On NBA Fastbreak they were saying how Kenyon would win a fight because he is tough and Maggette was leading with his face first(which he kind of did). The point I make is that Kenyon is a punk and he needs to be punked. I wish Maggette would have beat the living crap out of him. Like another poster said, Kenyon just takes cheap shots. The Nets are just a thugg team with Jkidd and Kmart. Lock you're doors and hide you're wives because Jkidd will beat them down.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what i find funny, did anyone notice that Richard Jefferson and Kerry Kittles grabbed Maggette to hold him back, but funny, no one held K-Mart, i wonder why...if he was such a tough guy he wouldnt take cheap shots like that, and like i said, those were Rick Fox shots right there, and we all know what happened to him when they let DC go after him, bye bye buttercup...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> http://hollandsentinel.com/images/110402/50.jpg
> 
> Thats Maggette
> ...


The fact that Maggette is right by Richard freakin Hamilton makes him look even buffer.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If you cant tell that Maggette's arms are way bigger, your blind


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But its over, well never know who would have won, i wish we did >< but, whats done is done, no one can win this argument, its not possible


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i think maggette would have beat his ***
but it would be a good fight


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Magette vs. Kenyon 

Winner: Maggette 

Loser: Martin

Sore Loser: Kenyon 

Honorable Winner (Duke does that to you): Corey


----------

